# calling



## Takem7 (Jan 17, 2005)

*what do you think*​
diffrent3597.22%not diffrent12.78%


----------



## Takem7 (Jan 17, 2005)

Last semester in school I gave a speach on duck calling this semester I did one on goose calling and after the speach my old teacher came in and said you did this one last semester I said no I did duck calling. HE says" Oh how diffrent." I said they are way diffrent What do you think


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Someone needs to take that guy waterfowl hunting. Then he'll know what the difference is.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

HUGE difference


----------



## Takem7 (Jan 17, 2005)

I think if he tryed to learn how to blow either a goose or a duck then tryed the other he would see the diffrence


----------



## doubleclucker (Mar 17, 2005)

Even if someone never heard a duck or goose, you could tell the differance :eyeroll:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Damn Ron, I didn't know you were still in school.........You are the only one I know whose duck and goose call sound the same, it must be you!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

did you do the calling in class? I hope that guy finds its really a big difference by goose and duck calls, if not what a idiot he is(the teacher)


----------



## Takem7 (Jan 17, 2005)

yes I did do all of the callin hails greeting feeding and every thing He is kinda saying like we need to go back to the one room schools its all the same math history english science come on :shake:

hey QUACKKILLS I think your retriver is smarter than my old teacher too :toofunny:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

There is a big difference between the 2. If you blow a goose call the same way you blow a duck call it will sound like a dying goose.


----------



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

I think that you should tell him a thing or two about duck and goose calling. Bring him hunting for both and if he still thinks the same than there is something wrong with his ears.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I had the same problem with a teacher here at Mayville State.. I gave a speech on gun hunting whitetails...Then the second semester I gave one on bow hunting whitetails... The teacher said there was no differance, I asked him if he was a hunter or had read about hunting before and he said he hadn't.. And he said, "No, I have no interest in studying or participating in such barbarious acts, of animal suffering, and killing animals for fun." He said, "To be honest the thought sickens me." I simply said that you are very uneducated about what you are talking about and before you pass judgement you should look into researching the topic...

So need less to say I did the speech anyways and afterwords he pulled me aside and said I guess there is a differance, and I didnt know that hunter put back into what they take through so many diffrent organizations..So moral of the story is dont get frustrated, cynical anti's that have no idea about what they are talking about..Just try and open their eyes to see the light, if not you know what we as hunters are all about..
Bandhunter


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

If a girl got up and gave two speeches on how to do two different hairstyles what would you have thought?

To give a good speech you need to pick a topic that the audience would be interested in. Not a topic that Only you are interested in. Your teacher was right. For all applicable purposes to a class of people who aren't hunters, they were the same.


----------



## Takem7 (Jan 17, 2005)

well if they gave a speach on hair dressing i garintee I will be boared but every one was exited and like holy cow how can you call like that and half the people in there were hunters and they agreed with me


----------

